# Do I need to cut the seat post on a new Trinity Alliance?



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

I just got my new Trinity Alliance. Very exciting! As it came in the box, the seat post goes into the seat post tube about 7-8 inches (then runs into a seam where the seat stays attach to the seat post tube), leaving the seat about 4-5 inches too high for me. Based on what I’m seeing, the only way to get the seat low enough is to cut it to get it shorter.

Does anyone have experience with fitting this frame? Am I reading this right that the seat post as delivered from the factory is intentionally left long enough to fit a real tall rider, but needs to be cut for normal (or shorter) riders? 

Thanks.


----------

